
Will YC fund non-American startups? - Keios

======
pg
This is answered in our faq: <http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

------
sharpshoot
Yeah, there quite a few now. Hey San, Auctomatic and a lot in the summer
round.

------
Keios
Thank you everyone for your responses :) I was worried about the visas, but I
think I need to focus on the hacking instead..

------
Keios
Thanks for the response sharpshoot. Would anyone know if there were any folks
from India?

~~~
SwellJoe
View3 are 2/3 Indian, I believe. Also on student visas at Stanford, if I
recall correctly.

~~~
SwellJoe
But, I understand getting a work visa can be challenging and time-consuming.
Temporary for the 3 months might not be as big of a problem...Auctomatic came
from England for YC and only stayed 90 days (with plans to return ASAP). Maybe
Kulveer or Harj will chime in with what they had to go through to make it
happen.

------
Keios
Does YC help with the visas?

